# has anyone ever knit this pattern



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

I downloaded a pattern from SweaterBabe.com It is called #112 dramatic lace wrap cardigan. I wonered if anyone has knit this pattern. It is beautiful, but for experienced knitters. I read through the pattern, and have to admit I think it will be over my head. Has anyone knit this and if so how hard was it? I guess this sounds like a dumb question, but just wondering. Thanks


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

first, try a sample shawl for the first one...use large needles 8-10s and worsted or 4 ply yarn.... this helps while learning and you will still have a lovely shawl, just a bit warmer.... do NOT read ahead (any pattern will be overwhelming when you look at it as a whole)... just work one row at a time, one instruction at a time and you will get thru it eventually... we are all here when you run into a snag...


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

unless you know how to do lace patterns very well i suggest you find an easy lace pattern to knit 1st


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

thank you so much! That is great advise. I will give it a try. Thanks for your encouragement and support. That is why I love this site so much. Take care and happy holidays.


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

I jsut finished two lace scarves, but this is a lot more advanced. The problem with buying yarn and pattern on line is I don't have anyone at a LYS to help me. Thanks for the advise.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

BTRFLY said:


> I jsut finished two lace scarves, but this is a lot more advanced. The problem with buying yarn and pattern on line is I don't have anyone at a LYS to help me. Thanks for the advise.


give it a try in the large size...seriously, there are so many talented lace knitters here that i wouldn't hesitate to rely on the group when you hit a problem area....

i do this large size of the edging from a lot of scarf patterns because its the best place to find beautiful edgings and they trim my gloves, sleeves, necks....you name it...the last 3 or 4 inches of a lot of lace patterns is worth it's weight in gold...


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

Been there! Done that!!!
Made mine for my DD. She just loves it! It gets a bit tricky in places, but seriously, it is just knit, and purl, with a few yo's and decreases thrown in.
Sticks and strings baby! You can do this. :thumbup:


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

Really! You made this pattern? I have been knitting since I was 10 (almost 55) so I have knit for a long time, but I think the "experienced" has me intimidated. Also the directions for RT and LT huh?


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

BTRFLY said:


> Really! You made this pattern? I have been knitting since I was 10 (almost 55) so I have knit for a long time, but I think the "experienced" has me intimidated. Also the directions for RT and LT huh?


save this for later...never found an abbr they don't have, yet...

http://www.knittingfool.com/pages/abbrev.guest.cfm


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

Go to page 5 of the pattern, it explains how to do this under the pattern notes titled "Mock Cable Rib".
Read through it totally, all the stitches are explained in the first 5 or 6 pages, before you actually begin.
Something you might do to get comfrtable with her explanations, is do some practice swatches using her pattern notes. Just use some waste yarn, what ever you have, and practice the patterns.


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

Thank you so much. I just added it to my favorites and will surely use it. I appreciate your help.


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

thank you. I will. What about page 11 table to track flower lace rows?


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

Had to pull the pattern up, ok, the chart for the flower lace is on page three, and four. As far as the chart on page 11, it is simply telling you which row of the pattern to work on which row you are on. On row four you would work row four of the chart, on down to row sixteen, then on row 17 you start over again on row 1, get it?


----------



## janayoga (Jul 13, 2011)

debidoodle said:


> Been there! Done that!!!
> Made mine for my DD. She just loves it! It gets a bit tricky in places, but seriously, it is just knit, and purl, with a few yo's and decreases thrown in.
> Sticks and strings baby! You can do this. :thumbup:


I love it! Sticks and strings baby!


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

If you read the pattern on the set up for the right front,it explains how to start the lace pattern for rows 1 through 3, then refers you to the chart on page 11 to follow the pattern from there, for the rows of the lace chart to follow. Does this make sense?
I know it seems complicated, but take it in small bites, one row at a time, or one stitch if needs be, You can do this!! I promise.


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

I think once I sit down where it is quiet, it will make sense. Thank you all for your help.


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

I do thanks! and thanks for taking the time to explain it to me.


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

No worries! PM me any time if you need any more, or just a bit of encouragment, like I said, you can do this, I have no doubt of that. :thumbup:


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

ok I do see that. I think I can give this a try. Would you mind if I put your name in my buddy list so if I have any questions I can write to you?


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

I will have to put this away for the night (probably bad time to look at a pattern before bed) but I get up at 2 am to deliver papers so I have to head to bed. I really appreciate your taking the time to "talk" to me


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

No problem! Just ask away!
I'm so glad you are feeling better about it, it really is a gorgeous piece, you will be so proud of yourself when it is finished.


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

I will be and I will post it on KP. Thanks again. Really appreciate your time.


----------



## Peggy Groves (Oct 30, 2011)

Why on earth do designers of some patterns make it so complicated? There was one pattern that was written in 4 pages of instruction. I had to totally rewrite it for myself on one page so I could understand it. Most patterns are very simple. I guess it is their nature to intimidate you, so to make you think they are so special. Some designers just don't know how to write patterns! This is just one of my pet peaves. I know I am not alone !


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

thanks! I bookmarked it.

I love all the advice given here - I'm going to put it into practice.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Haven't knitted this one but similar and I agree with all the above, take it slow and be patient with yourself, the only way to become 'experienced' is to tell yourself you can do it and then, just do it! Good luck, want to see a picture on here when you've beaten it!!


----------



## Hendrika (Jan 23, 2011)

I just love that pattern and have been drooling over it for many months. The advice given to try small swatches of the pattern is a very good one. I did that for a cable pattern and it sure paid off. I didn't mind frogging waste yarn several times over so when it came to making the real deal I felt very confident in following the pattern. Good luck and let us know how you do.


----------



## memere (Jan 20, 2011)

Did u c under the add to cart they have optional gives the technique n how to do it. I wanted to thank u its beautiful pattern I'm. Looking to make after the holidays. I won't. B rushed :lol:


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

Oh my.... It is lovely. It looks difficult, but.... I would think if you follow the pattern, line by line, you might surprise yourself. You will never know unless you try. When you finish it, post a picture of it here!


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

Henrika mentioned doing swatches of the complicated part... That is such a good idea. Practice on some old leftover yarn, and then when you start with your sweater, the whole thing will be easier. I know you can do it!


----------



## gotridge (Aug 3, 2011)

It's really pretty and may be a good one to try since it uses worsted weight yarn and #10 needles. Can't wait to hear how it's going.


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

I agree Peggy! This particular pattern is 14 pages- granted the first couple of pages are explaining the stitches and there is a page for the chart but gee I'm intimidated. I think they also get too wordy and its confuses the explanation.


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

Memere I didn't see that. I will have to go back and take a look. I have lots of yarn in my "stash" so I will practice the pattern. What great advise. I knew I could count on all you KP knitters! Thanks


----------



## dwr (Jun 16, 2011)

I agree- give it a try. Work slowly and rely om kp and youtube if you get stuck on something. I'm a firm believer in working on challenging projects- it's good for our brains! Good luck!


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your words of inspiration! I will give it a try. I don't know how long it will take, but I will try it. I will first swatch the pattern to be confident when I start. Thanks and I will post the picture when done. I just finished two lacey scarves and will post pictures hopefully soon.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I see Debidoodle has offered to hold your hand through the process... Isn't she wonderful? You can't get a better offer than that!

If you don't ever try patterns that have some unfamiliar things in them, you will never learn new things and grow as a knitter. So jump in there and get your feet wet!

The Sweater Babe is a very talented young mom who sells her patterns while she is raising her kids. I'm glad you bought her pattern and supported an independant designer. I've been rooting for her!


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

I rarely read a pattern ahead of time, as I learn by doing more than reading. I figure if I come to a snag I have lots of resources, like this group and YouTube. Or, if I still don't get it , I set it aside for awhile until my skills catch up. Also, remember that the labels, beginner, intermediate, advanced, are pretty subjective and are often relative to the designer's own experience and friends' abilities. And one more thing -- I've found that often the label really only applies to one section or stitch pattern -- or even color combination! -- not the whole item. 

Don't be intimidated and don't label yourself. "Hard" is only something you haven't learned yet!


----------



## kknott4957 (Mar 31, 2011)

I've done patterns from Sweaterbabe. They look complicated but her directions are very clear and easy to follow. I say give it a try.


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

You are all wonderful and encouraging! I am so glad I stumbled upon KP. I don't think there could be a better group of "knitting friends" anywhere. It is so nice to know I have to just ask, and so many come up with the answers. :thumbup:


----------



## bcleveland (Mar 27, 2011)

BTRFLY said:


> I downloaded a pattern from SweaterBabe.com It is called #112 dramatic lace wrap cardigan. I wonered if anyone has knit this pattern. It is beautiful, but for experienced knitters. I read through the pattern, and have to admit I think it will be over my head. Has anyone knit this and if so how hard was it? I guess this sounds like a dumb question, but just wondering. Thanks


I have knit three of her patterns and did not find them difficult at all, (#73, #99, and #100) I thought her step by step instructions were very clear. Here is the vest pattern I made this for my Granddaughter.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

deemail said:


> BTRFLY said:
> 
> 
> > Really! You made this pattern? I have been knitting since I was 10 (almost 55) so I have knit for a long time, but I think the "experienced" has me intimidated. Also the directions for RT and LT huh?
> ...


Great site for abbreviations. Thx.


----------



## bcleveland (Mar 27, 2011)

virginia42 said:


> deemail said:
> 
> 
> > BTRFLY said:
> ...


There are a lot of video's on utube that show you how to do RT's and LT's. Example, for RT you Skip 1 stitch and knit the 2nd stitch, then knit or purl (according to what pattern says)the skipped stitch, then slip both stitches from needle together.
Thanks for the web site u posted, i have not seen this. it is a great reference site, and i have saved it to my IPad desktop. Tons of information....Thanks


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

I know what you mean about being intimidated by a pattern. The first (and so far only) sweater I have knitted has both lace and cables and the written out pattern was ridiculous and impossible to follow. So, doing what I do, I wrote it out by row and just knit it one row at a time. It turned out beautifully, if I do say so myself, and I wear it a lot. So, stick in there and give it a try!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Beautiful! That site has wonderful patterns - I saved it for future reference.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

BTRFLY just read your pattern one row at a time, you will get to the end it might take a bit longer but it will all come together.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

http://www.knittingfool.com/pages/abbrev.guest.cfm What a fantastic site. I could be there for days.

Merry Christmas everyone and a tremendous New Year


----------



## tielma (Nov 20, 2011)

Love that saying: "HARD is only something you haven't learned yet" Gonna post it on my kitchen wall, too, for those intimidating recipes! Good exercise for our brains, for those elderly among us, to stave off the loss of marbles.


----------



## Kelly2011 (Nov 24, 2011)

I usually read all the comments before I reply, but for lack of time this morning, I'll give my advice and hope I'm not repeating someone else's.

When I knit lace, I write out each row on a separate index card. Be sure to proof them carefully. I number the cards and rubberband them together in order. When I finish a row, I move the top card to the bottom of the stack. I found out the hard way to rubberband them together, when I lost my stack in a moving car and they landed out of order. I couldn't remember which row I was on and it took me a while to figure it out.  If you look at the whole pattern at once, it's overwhelming. But if you break it down row by row, it really is simple and doable. If you really like the pattern and think you might do it more than once, be sure write the name of the pattern and the yarn you used on EACH index card. When you finish this piece, staple the cards together until you use them again. Then you can remove the staple. Again, found out the hard way to do that when a few of my lace patterns got mixed up together even though I had them rubberbanded.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Kelly2011 said:


> I usually read all the comments before I reply, but for lack of time this morning, I'll give my advice and hope I'm not repeating someone else's.
> 
> When I knit lace, I write out each row on a separate index card. Be sure to proof them carefully. I number the cards and rubberband them together in order. When I finish a row, I move the top card to the bottom of the stack. I found out the hard way to rubberband them together, when I lost my stack in a moving car and they landed out of order. I couldn't remember which row I was on and it took me a while to figure it out.  If you look at the whole pattern at once, it's overwhelming. But if you break it down row by row, it really is simple and doable. If you really like the pattern and think you might do it more than once, be sure write the name of the pattern and the yarn you used on EACH index card. When you finish this piece, staple the cards together until you use them again. Then you can remove the staple. Again, found out the hard way to do that when a few of my lace patterns got mixed up together even though I had them rubberbanded.


Wow, brilliant idea for complicated Aran patterns too, thanks!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

BTRFLY said:


> Really! You made this pattern? I have been knitting since I was 10 (almost 55) so I have knit for a long time, but I think the "experienced" has me intimidated. Also the directions for RT and LT huh?


RT - right twist
LT - left twist


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Kelly, my knitting basket is full of index cards! You can also buy spiral bound cards - I usually get mine in the dollar store. I also use spiral bound notebooks as well as steno pads.


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

BTRFLY said:


> I downloaded a pattern from SweaterBabe.com It is called #112 dramatic lace wrap cardigan. I wonered if anyone has knit this pattern. It is beautiful, but for experienced knitters. I read through the pattern, and have to admit I think it will be over my head. Has anyone knit this and if so how hard was it? I guess this sounds like a dumb question, but just wondering. Thanks


Knitting hard patterns is a great way to learn new stitches, so work on a couple of swatches with various materials and needles to see what you can do, and make sure you have your stitch definitions and how to's handy in case you have a problem.

I've learned a few that were unclear in print by watching the how to videos on Lion Brand. com.

Good luck in your new quest. HUGS


----------



## wagytails (Apr 11, 2011)

I had to work up to the more complicated lace patterns. Start with the easy ones first.


----------



## samlilypepper (May 17, 2011)

I am about to do my first lace stole... and I refuse to be intimidated. Lace knitting is just yo's and K and P and SSK, just follow the pattern stitch by stitch and don't look ahead. Read twice, knit once! You can do it!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

When you make this please never ever forget to use your lifelines once you have completed a pattern stitch section. It will save you a lot of headaches if you have to frog back to correct a mistake.


----------



## janette777 (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi there, I learned to knit my first garment on a very intricate fisherman style Irish cable sweater. There were 32 rows to the pattern. I was stunned when first approached with this, but the wise teacher told me to go line be line and when I came to a term I didn't know to ask her. I was so very proud of that sweater and by taking it one small step at a time it wasn't difficult at all. Jan


----------



## nancyk (Aug 2, 2011)

You just have to jump in there and do it and, like everyone has said, take it one row at a time and KP is here.
I was always afraid to try something fitted until all of a sudden I decided "how hard can a sweater be." I started with a vest and it came out wrong, but I learned a lot along the way -- no KP in those days. 
Even if something goes wrong, it is not wasted time because you have learned something and the next project will be better -- and you will have the yarn for it!


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

BTRFLY said:


> I downloaded a pattern from SweaterBabe.com It is called #112 dramatic lace wrap cardigan. I wonered if anyone has knit this pattern. It is beautiful, but for experienced knitters. I read through the pattern, and have to admit I think it will be over my head. Has anyone knit this and if so how hard was it? I guess this sounds like a dumb question, but just wondering. Thanks


Check out the same pattern on Ravelry and the comments from other people who have knitted the wrap. It may help.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/112-dramatic-lace-top-down-wrap-cardigan


----------



## bcleveland (Mar 27, 2011)

scumbugusa said:


> http://www.knittingfool.com/pages/abbrev.guest.cfm What a fantastic site. I could be there for days.
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone and a tremendous New Year


Merry Christmas to you too, and to everyone on this forum!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> When you make this please never ever forget to use your lifelines once you have completed a pattern stitch section. It will save you a lot of headaches if you have to frog back to correct a mistake.


This is a new one on me, what are 'lifelines' please?


----------



## Kelly2011 (Nov 24, 2011)

jmcret05 said:


> BTRFLY said:
> 
> 
> > I downloaded a pattern from SweaterBabe.com It is called #112 dramatic lace wrap cardigan. I wonered if anyone has knit this pattern. It is beautiful, but for experienced knitters. I read through the pattern, and have to admit I think it will be over my head. Has anyone knit this and if so how hard was it? I guess this sounds like a dumb question, but just wondering. Thanks
> ...


Thank you, jmcret05, for posting this link! I LOVE this sweater it's going into my projects folder!


----------



## lilydragon (Oct 2, 2011)

I just looked at this pattern and it is BEAUTIFUL!!!! I'm a fairly new knitter and I'd try it just so I could say I did it!! I love it, as soon as $$ isn't so tight I think I may get it and try it myself.


----------



## Jacqueline Laura Young (Dec 21, 2011)

We are suppose to learn something new every day. You just might surprise yourself with the ability and knowledge you have and start right out making it. If you make a mistake, and we all do, just remove it stitch by stitch. I suggest paper and pen and mark down every row and just like you have been told, you have a lot of help out here. Even if you have to put it down for a while now and then; do it. Take care and Merry Christmas


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lilydragon said:


> I just looked at this pattern and it is BEAUTIFUL!!!! I'm a fairly new knitter and I'd try it just so I could say I did it!! I love it, as soon as $$ isn't so tight I think I may get it and try it myself.


Yeh, me too, as long as my husband doesn't keep talking to me while I'm trying to concentrate on getting it right!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > When you make this please never ever forget to use your lifelines once you have completed a pattern stitch section. It will save you a lot of headaches if you have to frog back to correct a mistake.
> ...


*lifeline* is used when doing a more complicated pattern or when doing a pattern that is large and/or unfamiliar. Once you have completed a pattern section (ie. every 20 rows, and I just picked a number for convenience sake) then you run a different colored yarn through the stitches just under the needle across the entire row/round. There are a couple of ways to do this and the most common way is to thread a blunt darning needle with the contrasting color and just run it through the stitches. Another way is to use the interchangeable circular needles (I dont remember the brand name of these ones) and just secure the end of the contrast yarn at the join, then knit the row/round as per usual and the yarn is run through the stitches as you knit. Couple of things to remember -- leave the ends of the contrast yarn long enough so they dont get lost in the stitches, and never run the yarn through the stitch markers.

If/when you realize you have made a mistake in the knitting and you have to frog back, then you just need to frog as far as the lifelife, pick up the stitches and reknit. Of course you must make sure that you have not made mistakes before the lifeline.

When making a pattern with many rows ie. 300 rows/rounds, a lifeline inserted every twenty rows is a quick way to also count the number of rows you have completed.


----------



## sasa53 (Jan 29, 2011)

This looks like an incredible website! I love how she presents the sweater patterns. Thanks so much for sharing. (referring to the Knitting Fool website with all the abbreviations).


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Wow, what a wonderful idea and one I will certainly use when I tackle a lace shawl for my expected grandchild!! Thanks so much for the explanation and Happy Christmas!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


The lifeline is also extremely useful for those fair isle patterns. Just make sure that the contrast yarn color for the lifeline is not one of the colors in the fair isle pattern!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Haha, yes that could cause really bad problems! My husband is (or was before he discovered PCs) the Fairisle knitter in the family, he did some lovely work!


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

No such thing as a dumb question! Just work at it slow and look for it on utube. Merry Christmas!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Peggy...I completely agree with you...like there are some people in videos that JUST LOVE the sound of their voices lol..I think....geez...."get over yourself" LOL...I have the GREATEST respect for knitting/ crocheting designers..believe me...but the best designers ie...Pam Allen make their patterns easy and concise to read and follow.
Elizabeth Zimmerman is another amazing teacher/ designer...in describing knitting a turtle neck part of a sweater..she says...just keep knitting in stockinette in the round "Until you are sick of it!" lol
She also teaches us to "BE A FEARLESS KNITTER"

The KISS method comes to mind to me here...
Keep It Simple Silly lol



Peggy Groves said:


> Why on earth do designers of some patterns make it so complicated? There was one pattern that was written in 4 pages of instruction. I had to totally rewrite it for myself on one page so I could understand it. Most patterns are very simple. I guess it is their nature to intimidate you, so to make you think they are so special. Some designers just don't know how to write patterns! This is just one of my pet peaves. I know I am not alone !


----------



## silllysuzi (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks for the link - I've never seen it, and I'm sure it will save me a lot time in the future!


----------



## SandyC (Jun 27, 2011)

Am I missing something. everyone is talking about page numbers etc. and I didn't see the pattern at all. where is this pattern you downloaded? would love to try lace knitting never have done any of it and it sounds like a challenge a lot of fun.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

SandyC said:


> Am I missing something. everyone is talking about page numbers etc. and I didn't see the pattern at all. where is this pattern you downloaded? would love to try lace knitting never have done any of it and it sounds like a challenge a lot of fun.


It has been posted several times in this topic thread, so you would just have to go back to the first page and read through them until you find the http address that was given. (This is the same thing that anyone of us would have to do to find it for you, and you can do this just as well as we can do this).


----------



## SandyC (Jun 27, 2011)

Sorry I guess I don't fully understand the forum yet. didn't realize there was more than one page duh! I did find it. thanks


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

SandyC said:


> Sorry I guess I don't fully understand the forum yet. didn't realize there was more than one page duh! I did find it. thanks


You are welcome!! I find that unless someone actually does something themself, they will always rely on somebody else to do it for them. A knitter only learns to knit by making the knitting and purling stitches him/herself. They can watch someone else knit or they can read about how to knit, but unless they are the ones holding the knitting needles and the yarn and making those stitches, they are not learning to knit.

We all get help once in a while and are told how/what to do and then it is up to us to that. Merry Christmas!! :wink:


----------



## somlady (Sep 20, 2011)

is there a site to view this lace pattern you are talking about?


----------



## somlady (Sep 20, 2011)

Was this a free pattern or did you purchase the pattern?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

somlady said:


> Was this a free pattern or did you purchase the pattern?


http://sweaterbabe.com/knitting-patterns/dramatic-lace-top-down-wrap-cardi.htm


----------



## Cats_Mommy2 (Jun 11, 2011)

BTRFLY said:


> I downloaded a pattern from SweaterBabe.com It is called #112 dramatic lace wrap cardigan. I wonered if anyone has knit this pattern. It is beautiful, but for experienced knitters. I read through the pattern, and have to admit I think it will be over my head. Has anyone knit this and if so how hard was it? I guess this sounds like a dumb question, but just wondering. Thanks


I am working on the pattern you mentioned. The only issue I had so far is the Mock cable. I just did a regular cable on it and that worked out fine. I would download the extra instructions they offer, for sure. The instructions jump all over page wise, but it can be followed. Not the easiest pattern to follow because of the page jumping, but not that hard. I am to the stitch pick-up for the front. The lace pattern was easy. I think you could do it if you have done some cable work and lace patterns. Go for it!


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

BTRFLY said:


> I downloaded a pattern from SweaterBabe.com It is called #112 dramatic lace wrap cardigan. I wonered if anyone has knit this pattern. It is beautiful, but for experienced knitters. I read through the pattern, and have to admit I think it will be over my head. Has anyone knit this and if so how hard was it? I guess this sounds like a dumb question, but just wondering. Thanks


I haven't knit it yet, but it's in the queue. It is doable, with support, even by a noice knitter. I think the most daunting thing about this one is the pattern is, what, somewhere between 8 and 11 pages as I recall. You need to pay attention to the lace sections and read them carefully and always count your stitches in the lace to make sure you have the right number. It's been knit by people in my knitting group, and our motto is that a motivated novice can knit anything an expert knitter can if there's support and guidance.


----------



## wlbindub (May 21, 2011)

What a beautiful Chrismas poem !! Thank for sharing it.
Yes, this is the best group of helpful and kind people I have seen on any site!!
wlbindub


----------



## silllysuzi (Dec 21, 2011)

I just looked up this pattern - it is gorgeous! I downloaded it, as well as their techniques pdf, which looked as if it might be helpful. I have to hurry up and complete the afghan on which I'm working rather slowly now and again, as I am excited about the shawl! I should be able to have it done to wear in the spring! What fun.
I will probably be on here asking questions as I go.

Merry Christmas, Happy Solstice, everyone!


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Wow, just looked at it and it's gorgeous! May have to order it, especially since Deramore's is having a sale on Debbie Bliss Aran this week.


----------



## somlady (Sep 20, 2011)

Thank you for the link.
Gloria


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

There is an errata for the pattern posted on Ravelry. Just in case anyone has bought the pattern before it was corrected.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

wlbindub said:


> What a beautiful Chrismas poem !! Thank for sharing it.
> Yes, this is the best group of helpful and kind people I have seen on any site!!
> wlbindub


 :?: :?: _What_ poem? I didn't see one on this topic.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> wlbindub said:
> 
> 
> > What a beautiful Chrismas poem !! Thank for sharing it.
> ...


Thought I was losing it here....I didnt see one either. :?:


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

Thank you for this suggestion. I too have been loitering around " experienced" patterns. Always good to know there is a little help at hand!!


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks for introducing this pattern and web site to me. They have some good patterns. I have not made the shawl in ?, but it reminds me of the 1st lace shawl I made, Bird's Nest, except mine did not have the fringe. What I enjoyed besides the challenge was being able to finish the challenge. Had I known then what I know now about using markers, I think I would have made fewer mistakes or at least been better able to see them and fix them. By just looking at the pattern, it looks like once a knitter "gets" the rhythm of the pattern, it will flow off your needles. I always read the pattern through several times. Take it in bits and practice with swatches and different yarns. You can do it. If doing it several times in swatches leaves you confused/frustrated, you decide if it is what you want to knit for now. Happy knitting!


----------



## Shdy990 (Mar 10, 2011)

all her stuff is really hard....


----------



## wlbindub (May 21, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> wlbindub said:
> 
> 
> > What a beautiful Chrismas poem !! Thank for sharing it.
> ...


go to page 4, bcleveland put it on here.


----------



## SandyC (Jun 27, 2011)

you are so right! Someone shows me how to do something and I have to do it myself in order to really learn how. I guess its the hands on thing. But I am glad for everyone who gives advise and are so willing to help. thanks again and Merry Christmas to you also.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

wlbindub said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > wlbindub said:
> ...


Oops! My brain didn't translate 'greeting card text' to meaning 'poem'. Sorry.


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

jmcret05 said:


> BTRFLY said:
> 
> 
> > I downloaded a pattern from SweaterBabe.com It is called #112 dramatic lace wrap cardigan. I wonered if anyone has knit this pattern. It is beautiful, but for experienced knitters. I read through the pattern, and have to admit I think it will be over my head. Has anyone knit this and if so how hard was it? I guess this sounds like a dumb question, but just wondering. Thanks
> ...


Wanted to add that the following link takes you to people who have knitted this pattern. You might want to look at these projects to see which yarn, etc. you would want to use.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/112-dramatic-lace-top-down-wrap-cardigan/people


----------



## meran (May 29, 2011)

BTRFLY said:


> I downloaded a pattern from SweaterBabe.com It is called #112 dramatic lace wrap cardigan. I wonered if anyone has knit this pattern. It is beautiful, but for experienced knitters. I read through the pattern, and have to admit I think it will be over my head. Has anyone knit this and if so how hard was it? I guess this sounds like a dumb question, but just wondering. Thanks


I actually downloaded it earlier in the year but still have not ventured to begin it. It really is a beautiful garment. Perhaps next year.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

BTRFLY said:


> I downloaded a pattern from SweaterBabe.com It is called #112 dramatic lace wrap cardigan. I wonered if anyone has knit this pattern. It is beautiful, but for experienced knitters. I read through the pattern, and have to admit I think it will be over my head. Has anyone knit this and if so how hard was it? I guess this sounds like a dumb question, but just wondering. Thanks


Wow! That a gorgeous pattern. Please be sure to post a photo of it, when it's done.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Lots of folks have made it on Ravelry and they look gorgeous, but is it a slip-off-your-shoulders-when-you-wear-it type of sweater? Some of the people look as if they are having trouble keeping it on.


----------



## nikka (Nov 27, 2011)

BTRFLY said:


> You are all wonderful and encouraging! I am so glad I stumbled upon KP. I don't think there could be a better group of "knitting friends" anywhere. It is so nice to know I have to just ask, and so many come up with the answers. :thumbup:


I agree. The knitters on this site are sooo helpful and encouraging. It's a great place to be a part of!


----------



## Alvin (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm in the process of making this for my wife. What scared me in the beginning was the "Flower Lace" Pattern so I spent about 6 weeks practing it untill I finally got through it without too many mistakes. 14 Pages of instructions is rather intimadating but they are mor detailed thatn most instructions (insead of saying "increase so many stitches on the next row" they tell you where to make the increases.) I am using Carron Simply soft yarn and so far is doing OK I am up to lrow 45 on the right front section. Hope this makes sense I'm not to good at explaing myself. Alvin


----------



## Alvin (Sep 30, 2011)

P.S I'm not that great at typing either, Sorry.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Alvin said:


> P.S I'm not that great at typing either, Sorry.


.....but great at knitting apparently, Alvin!! My husband used to knit before he discoved computers, learned by knitting a stair carpet during the war!!! He used to turn out Fairisle and Aran but never tackles lace! You have my admiration! Happy Christmas!!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

BTRFLY said:


> I downloaded a pattern from SweaterBabe.com It is called #112 dramatic lace wrap cardigan. I wonered if anyone has knit this pattern. It is beautiful, but for experienced knitters. I read through the pattern, and have to admit I think it will be over my head. Has anyone knit this and if so how hard was it? I guess this sounds like a dumb question, but just wondering. Thanks


I purchased a very intricate lace triangle pattern from Webbs and kept losing my place while knitting it. So, I retyped the directions, row by row and haven't had any problems since. I've knitted four of this item since and loved knitting it each time. Try retyping or re-writing each row on an index card and number the cards. It is fabulous for a pattern that is not an obvious repeat, one which you can get used to easily. You might also try contacting the people from whom you purchased it. Good Luck.


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> BTRFLY said:
> 
> 
> > I downloaded a pattern from SweaterBabe.com It is called #112 dramatic lace wrap cardigan. I wonered if anyone has knit this pattern. It is beautiful, but for experienced knitters. I read through the pattern, and have to admit I think it will be over my head. Has anyone knit this and if so how hard was it? I guess this sounds like a dumb question, but just wondering. Thanks
> ...


Really good suggestion. Thank you!


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

Thank you Alvin (and everyone else for your comments) I appreciate any advise you can give me. The mock rib is what I don't know how to do. I will have to practice it. Thanks


----------



## lilydragon (Oct 2, 2011)

Ok, I finally got the pattern and I was searching for yarn I would love to make this with. I think I found it and I found it at numei.com... They have it on sale for buy one bag get one free. I'm so geeking out right now!!!!


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

bcleveland said:


> scumbugusa said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.knittingfool.com/pages/abbrev.guest.cfm What a fantastic site. I could be there for days.
> ...


Oh this is so beautiful. Yes He is the reason we celebrate this Season. Sorry, I just got back from Vacation and am now checking my emails. Thanks for sharing. I hope you had a blessed Christmas


----------

